# zz scale trains



## UncleMikey (Dec 13, 2007)

FONT=Arial]Normal[/FONT

Hey, out there. Just Joined. I'm looking for information on some ZZ-scale track, specifically straight units.

Also, anybody out there know if such a thing exists as a crossover 
(for a figure-8 layout) for the HO Australian E-R Monorails?

Cheers, UncleMikey


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

UncleMikey said:


> ...I'm looking for information on some ZZ-scale track, specifically straight units.
> 
> Also, anybody out there know if such a thing exists as a crossover
> (for a figure-8 layout) for the HO Australian E-R Monorails?...


You might try the "Monorails, anyone" thread under "Locomotives and Rolling Stock".


----------



## craftsmaster (Jun 4, 2010)

Their ratio to the prototype locomotive is 1:220. Imagine that! This scale means that our 50-foot locomotive is only 2 ¾ inches long in the "Z" scale. The gauge between this model's rails is 6.5 mm.

Hope that helps.

Carmel


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

UncleMikey said:


> FONT=Arial]Normal[/FONT
> 
> Also, anybody out there know if such a thing exists as a crossover
> (for a figure-8 layout) for the HO Australian E-R Monorails?
> ...


I don't remember ever seeing one offered and a google search doesn't show any.

I could be wrong but I think the only crossover for a monorail set was the Rokenbok sets.


----------

